# 420_Osborn's GJ



## 420_Osborn (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey MP, I need to start this new Grow Journal....Hope y'all follow along. 

If ya have any questions dont be afraid to ask. I'm still new to all of this but I feel like a got a good handle on it!!

Veg Area:
- In my closet
- 2ft wide x 3ft long x 5ft tall
- 2ft 6 bulb T-5 (12,000 Lumens) 24/0 lighting
- Active Intake / Active Exhaust
- Intake Small box Fan on floor
- Exhaust 12 inch fan hanging from the top of the closet
 - Temperature High/Low 78*F/70*F

Flower Area:
- Box I Built 
- 4ft wide x 6ft long x 6 ft tall 
- 400w HPS & 400w MH
- 2 Air-Cooled Hoods W/ Inline Fan attached
- Passive Intake, 2 air filters on floor
- 12 inch oscillating fan on floor 
- Active Exhaust 440 CFM 6 inch Inline fan 
- Carbon Filter 

Nutrients:
- General Hydroponics 3-part:
---------- FloraMicro, FloraGrow, FloraBloom
- Bontanicare Cal-Mag Plus
- General Hydroponics Bio-Weed
- Molasses 

Soil:
- Black Gold All-Purpose Potting Soil
- Pro-Mix BX
- Pearlite


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 12, 2011)

I'll post pics tonight sometime, but just getting up to speed with the grow right now, Plus I have an apartment inspection today and needed to hide the plants...

But here's what I got going on----

Cuttings waiting for roots:
Trainwreck (x2)
Barney Rubble
White Rhino (x2)
Heavy Duty Fruity (x3)

Veggers:
Alaskan Thunderf**k
G-13 Haze
Blue Dream (seed planted yesterday)

Flowering:
Trainwreck
White Widow
Barney Rubble

Seed Stock:
Hashplant x Haze (x20) Regular
Strawberry Cough x Hashplant (x1) Regular
Pure Power Plant (x5) Feminized 
Kannabia La Blanca (x1) Feminized


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey Ozo, 
Too bad you don't have much in the way of Varietys... Holy smoke, that is a lot to keep straight. I know you'll do it and I am here to watch!
How long those clones been cloning now? How do they look?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 12, 2011)

Aaah.  You may have qualified for the Broke-N-Toke club we used to have :hubba:  There were some really great budget botany grows posted there :cry:  Looking forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## warfish (Jan 12, 2011)

This looks like it will be a fun one to follow along on


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 12, 2011)

@ Rosebud - Me and my little green Notebook have been writing everything down, So I should have an easy enough time sorting things out. I'm just hoping I dont have any finicky plants that need weak nutes... That doesnt make me happy and I dont want to deal with that   TW & BR clones have been in the bubble cloner for 12 days....no roots. The others aren't in my op yet...but they are with a master cloner and I have no fears. 

@ Art - I used to be ozosborn, I think I was a member of that group before the sever crash, may have to join again 

@ Warfish - Just wait till I get those pictures up  No budding just yet as the plants have only been under 12/12 for one week....but I got some monsters on my hands .


----------



## Melvan (Jan 12, 2011)

Green blessings on you and your girls, I'm sure they're gonna rock!


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 14, 2011)

Ok Here we go again!

Update: 1/13/2011

Plant Key: Strain (veg days) (flower days)

1. Trainwreck (36) (8)
2. Barney Rubble (39) (8)
3. White Widow (33) (5)
4. G-13 (35) (1)
5. Alaskan Thunderf**k (13)
6. Blue Dream (2)

All of the flowering plants are being feed 1 gallon of nutes every time I water and then I give clean pH'ed water until the run-off starts. Huge growth in all since switch, I'm going to need to buy stakes!! 

The ATF just got its first feeding with light nutes. The Blue Dream got its helmet head picked off of it and is a little seedling now. I'm very happy with the plants but I dont think the clones I took will make it, the clones are 12 days old, I'm waiting until 20-25 for a confirmed no root, before I throw them out.  


Picture Time:

#1-2: Trainwreck
#3-5: Barney Rubble
#6-7: White Widow
#8: G-13
#9: ATF
#10: Bubble Cloner
#11: Seedling Staging Area
#12: BHO!!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 14, 2011)

Very nice ozo.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 14, 2011)

Spent too much money on supplies yesterday!!

I'll post what I bought after work


----------



## meds4me (Jan 14, 2011)

Tells us bout that BHO !......seedlings look good bro ! ~" Peace


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 14, 2011)

The BHO!!!

Well I dont know where to start....

I added 14 grams of hand broken buds into my glass extractor tube. Then I ran 3 cans of butane thru the tube. Then let it sit on a heating pad until the bubbles stopped appearing. I continued to pop the bubbles for a while and then scraped it up.

Somked some and almost died. My lips were blue :rofl: and I could not stop tasing butane. I thought I'd have to go to the hospital. Stomach was in knots.

Then Meds told me how to repurge it.

I set it in a butter dish and put that in a pyrex dish and pour boiling water into the pyrex dish. I whipped the BHO into budder/wax all while pouring new water into the pyrex. I did this for about 25-30 mins, until no more bubbles.

Then I put it in the oven on 170* and let more bubbles pop for about another 10 minutes.

Now its DANK!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 14, 2011)

Are you being the smart college person I know? doesn't sound like it to me. Be careful.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 14, 2011)

Yikes!


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 14, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Are you being the smart college person I know? doesn't sound like it to me. Be careful.



Well I put all the money my fiance and I needed for this quarter of school into her savings account, so the money I spent was extra. But still!!!



			
				Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> Yikes!



Its ok...I assume you're talking about the BHO. I am fine and am smoking it only on occasion. 


Here is what I bought: (should be here before Wednesday of next week)

GH: Flora Nova Grow
GH: Flora Nova Bloom
Fox Farms Grow Big
Fox Farms Tiger Bloom
Clearex Salt Leaching solution
Some Bamboo Stakes 
NextGen 600 watt Ballast
SunPulse 600 watt Bulb
5 ft x 5 ft Grow Tent

:hubba::hubba::hubba: So Happy


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 15, 2011)

Update: 1/14/2011

Well I like the feel of things now...I got four plants in the 6x4 and could probably fit 2 more, but upgrading to the 5x5 which is one more sq ft so maybe even one more plant...so around 6-8 could flower. Trainwreck showed some pistols today.

Alaskan Thunderf**k is moving on out of clone stage and into veg stage. New leaf sets sprouting...Likein it!! Blue Dream lost its helmet head and got moved under the T-5 to start the growth. I looked into the cloner today because I saw the Barney Rubble starting to wilt. And what I saw shocked me!!! I GOT ROOTS PEOPLE!!! The Trainwrecks have started to put out roots.

Ok enough talk, Pictures:
Pic 1 - Trainwreck
Pic 2 - White Widow
Pic 3 - Barney Rubble
Pic 4 - G-13
Pic 5 - Alaskan TDF
Pic 6 - Blue Dream
Pic 7-9 - Clones/ROOTS!!!
View attachment DSCN1211.jpg


View attachment DSCN1214.jpg


View attachment DSCN1216.jpg


View attachment DSCN1217.jpg


View attachment DSCN1218.jpg


View attachment DSCN1219.jpg


View attachment DSCN1223.jpg


View attachment DSCN1222.jpg


View attachment DSCN1221.jpg


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 15, 2011)

nice root...do you let them get more growth before potting or go with just the initial root?


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 15, 2011)

2Dog said:
			
		

> nice root...do you let them get more growth before potting or go with just the initial root?



Thats my very first "real" attempt at cloning.

.
.
.
How many roots should be showing before I put her in soil?


----------



## Melvan (Jan 15, 2011)

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> Thats my very first "real" attempt at cloning.
> 
> .
> .
> ...



You can put them in the dirt as soon as you see root, but it's easier on the baby if you wait until you have a nice little bunch growing.

Everything is looking green and healthy. You're doing a great job, keep it up.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 17, 2011)

So I'll do a full update tomorrow night but I need to brag about growth.
Strain, Daze Flowering, Growth

Trainwreck, 11, 9.5 inches
Barney Rubble, 11, 16 inches
White Widow, 9, 4 inches
G-13, 3, 1 inch

I'm very impressed by the Barney Rubble you'll see why in the pic tomorrow. 

I'm also going to plant the clones into one gallon pots tomorrow, I've read I can just start giving them full strength nutes...Is that true?


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 17, 2011)

Update: 1/17/2011

All four flowering ladies got fed yesterday: Trainwreck, G-13, White Widow, and Barney Rubble. Standard General Hydroponic: 3 part with Molasses, BioWeed, and Cal-Mag +. Did some trimming around the bottom of Barney Rubble and ended up with 3 cuttings.

Dipped those in Clonex and placed them in the Hot House. The Hot House is sitting on a heating mat. I'm gonna crack the dome once a day and re-humidify. You can see the Alaskan Thunderf**k in the old BR pot and also the little Trainwreck clones. 

The stakes in the two pics are 3 feet and are sunk into the bottom of the pot; so the plants are about 2'3'' tall. 

Picture Time:

Pic 1 - Hot House w/ clones
Pic 2 - Flower Box
Pic 3 - Trainwreck
Pic 4 - Barney Rubble
View attachment DSCN1231.jpg


View attachment DSCN1236.jpg


View attachment DSCN1232.jpg


View attachment DSCN1234.jpg


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 17, 2011)

Looking good Ozzy! Which brand Trainwreck are you using if you don't mind me asking.

TIA


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 18, 2011)

Dont know exactly who the gear came from but its from Western Canada.

BTW: Welcome to the journal!


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 18, 2011)

Very nice grow ozz! How long have you been flowering the Train and Barney?


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome Stoneage! They have both been flowering for 12 days.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 22, 2011)

Update: 1/21/2011

Strain (Daze Vegging/Daze Flowering) Status

1. Trainwreck (36/16) Got full strength GH 3-Part Bloom feeding last night. Starting to form bud sites.

2. Barney Ruble (38/16) Got full strength GH Bloom feeding last night. Buds are beginning! But I'm starting to doubt that this is Barney Rubble...It is probably some random bagseed that my buddy gave me...At least the clones died Destiny!

3. White Widow (35/11) Got full strength GH Bloom feeding last night. Showing bud sites.

4. G-13 (43/9) Got full strength GH Bloom feeding last night. No action as far as bud sites but has pre-flowers.

5. Alaskan Thunderfuck (20/N-A, Still coming out of clone stage) Got Fox Farms week 2 feeding tonight.

6. Blue Dream (10/N-A) Still in party cup, gonna transplant into the 1 gallon next time it needs water...Only has gotten minimal amounts of Super Thrive.

7. Trainwreck #1 (4/N-A) Got Fox Farms week 1 feeding today. Never seen a droopy leaf even while rooting.

8. Trainwreck #2 (4/N-A) Got Fox Farms week 1 feeding today. Never seen a droopy leaf even while rooting.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 22, 2011)

Pictures!!!

View attachment TW.jpg


View attachment TW Bud.jpg


View attachment Barney.jpg


View attachment Barney Bud.jpg


View attachment White Widow.jpg


View attachment G-13.jpg


View attachment G-13 Side.jpg


View attachment ATF.jpg


View attachment Blue Dream.jpg


View attachment TW 1.jpg


View attachment TW 2.jpg


View attachment Tent.jpg


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 22, 2011)

More!!

View attachment Tent2.jpg


View attachment Veg.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey ozo, you have been busy. Looking like you got lots going on. Are you happy with everything? Can you replace your red sheet with a white one?
Did your clones turn out ok? You have not been to my journal, ok whatever :huh: :cry: 
Good to see your journal and you!


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah things have been real busy around the Land of Oz.

I am happy with everything except the supposed Powdery Mildew on the Alaskan Thunderf**k. But I think I can contain it.

What would the white sheet do?

The red one really keeps light from escaping, which is what I'm after. The ply-wood has mylar on the inside 

Gosh I'm too drunk, Time to volcano!


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 23, 2011)

Got the pictures up!!!

Now maybe there'll be some action round these parts!


----------



## nova564t (Jan 24, 2011)

Very nice grow!!!:aok: :cool2: :farm:


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Nova.

I'm gonna take some pics tonight after I do a little green thumbin.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 30, 2011)

Its been a few days!!

Update: 1/30/2011

Strain (Daze Vegging) Status


5. Alaskan Thunderfuck (29) I hacked this little girl up yesterday. I took 6 clones from side branching, topped her, and made that a clone too. Dunked those in clonex and placed 'em in the bubble cloner, it had 1/2 tsp of SuperThrive and about 1.75 gallons of distilled water. Needs water tomorrow probably.

6. Blue Dream (21) Got Fox Farms week 3 mix along with SuperThrive and Cal-Mag + yesterday. I transplanted this one into a 2 gallon pot today and plan on flipping over to flower on February 8th, that'd be 30 days veg. I'm not gonna top this one. Just gonna put it under the 600w and let her (fingers crossed) grow.

7. Trainwreck #1 (14) & 8. Trainwreck #2 (14) Lolly-popped the stunted leafs from when it was in clone stage. It got Fox Farms week 3 mix with Cal-Mag+, SuperThrive, and BioWeed. Looking GOOD!
.
.
.
.
Pictures:

Alaskan TF

View attachment DSCN1277.jpg

View attachment DSCN1279.jpg


Clones

View attachment DSCN1280.jpg


Blue Dream

View attachment DSCN1285.jpg

View attachment DSCN1286.jpg


TW #1

View attachment DSCN1282.jpg


TW #2

View attachment DSCN1281.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 30, 2011)

Those are looking healthy ozo. They all look happy too.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 30, 2011)

Flower Update: 1/30/2011

Strain (Daze Vegging/Daze Flowering) Status

1. Trainwreck (36/25) Will probably need to be fed tomorrow night. Still playing around with the GH 3-part before i switch over to the GH FloraNova blends.

2. Barney Ruble (38/25) Feed tomorrow?? I dunno. I just let flowering plants do their thing haha.

3. White Widow (35/20) got a feeding yesterday or the day before.

4. G-13 (41/18) chugging along, needs water in the next few days.

I'm STILL waiting for my 600w to come in the mail. Should be here tomorrow, so then I can spread the plant a little more. I usually like to give each one their own "zone" to grow in, but with all 4 under the one 400w its getting crowded. 

Pictures

Trainwreck

View attachment TW.jpg

View attachment tw buds2.jpg


Barney Rubble

View attachment sativa.jpg

View attachment buds 3.jpg


Whole Tent shot

View attachment tent.jpg


White Widow

View attachment ww.jpg

View attachment ww buds.jpg


G-13

View attachment g-13.jpg

View attachment g-13 buds.jpg


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 6, 2011)

What do u think about the Barney's genetics ? She looks awesome


----------



## Sixx (Feb 6, 2011)

I deffinately want to ride along for the rest of this one. Im really looking forward to seeing that Widow, as I have 1 pretty WW bean sittin here I was thinking about veg'n in the spring for clones if its a girl.

Your girls look pro Os, and your setup rocks... You obviously took some time and care setting up.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Feb 6, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> What do u think about the Barney's genetics ? She looks awesome



Its actually a random bagseed that was supposed to be "Barney Rubble". I picked up an ounce of fire meds and about an 8th of it was the BR...Dont know anything else about her. 

She is a stretcher tho!! I'd only top her once and introduce a lot of LST if you plan on growing anything close to this plant.



			
				Sixx said:
			
		

> I deffinately want to ride along for the rest of this one. Im really  looking forward to seeing that Widow, as I have 1 pretty WW bean sittin  here I was thinking about veg'n in the spring for clones if its a girl.
> 
> Your girls look pro Os, and your setup rocks... You obviously took some  time and care setting up.



I'm glad you're on board. 

The WW is from a Canadian breeder, I dont know the name tho. She is a stinky one I'll tell ya that. 

Thanks for the kind words Sixx....You've convinced me to update!!


----------



## 420_Osborn (Feb 6, 2011)

Update: 2/06/2011

Strain (Daze Vegging/Daze Flowering) Status

1. Trainwreck (36/32) Flushed about 3 days ago...May need a feeding tonight.

2. Barney Ruble (38/32) Fed 2 days ago, probably needs the half way flush next.

3. White Widow (35/27) Fed 2 days ago, needs a mid way Flush, but probably gonna wait till about 35 days or so

4. G-13 (41/23) Got flushed 2 days ago as well. Needs a feed here today.

5. Alaskan Thunderfuck (GONE)...The Powdery Mildew came back so I shipped this plant out. I still have 7 clones...Zero have rooted tho.

6. Blue Dream (28) Goes into flower on [email protected] 30 daze of veg. Looks like a good plant. Its adjusted to its 2 gallon pot and has started to grow up again. Got flushed 3 or 4 days ago. HAHA I pulled all the major fan leafs off her...Just an experiment. 

7. Trainwreck #1 (21) Like the growth but not much branching. Gonna top this plant once the ATF gives me an opening in the cloner. I'll change out the water then too. Fed Fox Farms week 4 mix 3 days ago.

8. Trainwreck #2 (21) Leaning towards keeping this one as the mother. Best branching out of the two. Fed Fox Farms week 4 mix 3 days ago.

9. White Rhino (4) Still in clone mode...Fed the other day.

Picture Time:

TW

View attachment TW.jpg

View attachment TWbud.jpg


BR

View attachment BR.jpg

View attachment BRbud.jpg


WW

View attachment WW.jpg

View attachment WWbud.jpg


G-13

View attachment G-13.jpg

View attachment g-13bud.jpg


ATF Clones

View attachment ATF C.jpg


Blue Dream

View attachment BD.jpg


Possible TW mother

View attachment TW 2.jpg


White Rhino clone with Heavy Duty Fruity clone(in party cup) that I'm gifting.

View attachment WR HDF.jpg


----------



## 420_Osborn (Feb 13, 2011)

Update: 2/13/2011

Strain (Daze Vegging/Daze Flowering) Status

1. Trainwreck (36/39) So I'm watching this like a hawk, I had 2 other plants hermie because of a light leak...Should have my tent all fixed up now...Active intake is where it's gotta be now. I wanna go to around 55 days with this but the bananna factor will come into play there.

2. Barney Ruble (38/39) on the hermie watch...wanted to go 65 but we shall see.

3. White Widow (35/32) Harvested @ 32 daze.... Hermie

4. G-13 (41/31) Harvested @ 31 daze... Hermie

5. Alaskan Thunderfuck (in transistion) only 2 of 7 clones rooted...One is going to my friend, the other is staying around for a while but I have no plans on flowering it. This will be the last time you see the ATF.

6. Blue Dream (30/6) no pre-sex yet. Lookin good tho.

7. Trainwreck #1 & 8. Trainwreck #2 (28) Re-potted #1. I plan on re-potting #2 once I see some root bumps on the new TW clones. TW #1 will be going into flower in about a week I feel.

9. White Rhino (13) Vegging. Still showing a slight issue but I'm investigating!! Cant seem to pinpoint the issue. But its not hurting the plant...Grew about 4-6 inches over the weekend while I was gone.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh shoot, a light leak. Well, you won't do that again. Sorry that happened.:cry:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2011)

bummer on the light leak but it's just part of the learning process. We all do it one time or another

Green(No more Hermie) Mojo for the rest your ladies


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey ozo, not trying to bring up bad memories, but can you tell me about the light leak? how often etc?


----------



## 420_Osborn (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey Rose, Good morning! How are you today? I freakin hate mondays!!


The TW hermied on me as well...I got 275 wet grams off her.

The Light Leak.....I bought a new tent and it has vents near the bottom. When I set it up i left the two vents that were facing the walls open... I flower at night to control heat so I can only assume that light was leaking through the vents during the day. It was happening for around 20 days in a row... DOH!!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2011)

No, not the train wreck...SHOOT. Do you have clones of her?


----------



## 420_Osborn (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah, but I took the clones before she went into the flower room...So they "Should" be fine...


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2011)

I am sure you took care of the light leak right away. That is too bad. Good you have clones of TW.

I am in love with my plants right now. Have a good valentines.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Feb 15, 2011)

Update: 2/15/2011

Strain (Daze Vegging/Daze Flowering) Status

1. Trainwreck (36/40) Hermie'd. I harvested 14 days early. Should still be good buds. 275 wet grams.

2. Barney Ruble (38/41) on the hermie watch...wanted to go 65 but we shall see. The pistols are starting to turn brown. Trichs are 5% clear 95% cloudy.

3. White Widow (35/32) Hermie'd. Harvested @ 32 daze....39 total grams

4. G-13 (41/31) Hermie'd. Harvested @ 31 daze...42 Total grams

5. Blue Dream (30/8) no pre-sex yet. Lookin good tho.

6. Trainwreck #1 (30) In a 3 gallon. Going to put it into flower a week from today. Getting my perpetual set-up dialed in. 

7. Trainwreck #2 (30) X-Planted into a 5 gallon and watered with a transitional feeding. Putting in flower room tonight when lights turn on. Clones look ok. 2 out of 4 "should" root.

8. White Rhino (15) monster growth...Cant say enuff about the T-5 lights!! leaf curl but dont know why...some spots on leaf as well..

9. Utopia Haze (3) Clone stage

10. Hashplant Haze (1) Put in soil with a 1/3'' tap root...

To make this easier I'm going to put pics in different posts...

Veg Closet

Plant 6: Trainwreck #1





Plant 7: Trainwreck #2 and clones


...


Plant 8: White Rhino




Plant 9: Utopia Haze




Plant 10: Hashplant Haze


----------



## 420_Osborn (Feb 15, 2011)

Flower Room and Buds

Plant 1: Trainwreck


 ... 
 ... 


Plant 2: Barney Rubble


 ... 


Plant 3: White Widow


 ... 
 ... 


Plant 4: G-13




Plant 5: Blue Dream


----------



## 420_Osborn (Feb 25, 2011)

Trainwreck #1



.
.
.
Trainwreck #2



.
.
.
Blue Dream



.
.
.
White Rhino


 ... 
 ... 

.
Utopia Haze



.
.
.
Hashplant x Haze



.
.
.
Clones


----------



## 420_Osborn (Feb 25, 2011)

Strain (Daze Vegging/Daze Flowering) Status

1. Blue Dream (30/20) The top cola is starting to bud...Not too much stretch here...She got water today with a teaspoon of molasses.

2. Trainwreck #2 (30/12) Kool Bloom has started to straighten this girl out. I may use it every other watering. Got fed yesterday.

3. Trainwreck #1 (34/8) Fed yesterday as well. Not showing signs of the P/K def so didn't get Kool Bloom.

4. White Rhino (27) Fed yesterday. Didn't get the Superthrive because I ran out. but today the the Nute order came and I got the year supply of ST haha. This plant looks like it could yield quite a bit. Gonna transplant into a 5 gallon pot tomorrow. Probably going in the flower room in 3 days!

5. Utopia Haze (15) Gonna get topped tomorrow and thrown in the bubble cloner. Gotta change the water then too...Just my practice. Change the water everytime I add new cuttings.

6.Hashplant x Haze (2) Got some stretch got I got some room to add soil so I aint worried. Gonna feed in a few daze with some FF Big Bloom and ST. This is going untopped with 30 or less daze of veg. I'm making hash with the whole plant...Except the top cola


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 26, 2011)

im likeing the TW have you smoke her b4 ?


----------



## 420_Osborn (Feb 26, 2011)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> im likeing the TW have you smoke her b4 ?



:giggle:Hi Fruity!!

Yes I have smoked the TW before. I took three clones off the first plant and those two were the only survivors. I had a light leak while the first TW was in the flower tent and she hermied...Hermie arent allowed to develop at my house :rofl: So I chopped her about 2 weeks early...Still had a decent smoke, but sadly I have to medicate quite frequently and I ran out a week ago...I got two zips tho!


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 6, 2011)

So Powdery Mildew struck...and hard.

I have nothing vegging and only have 3 flowering now.

I'm probably going to take the 3 flowering plants and toss em because they have PM as well. I'll have to clean the whole room top to bottom and that includes taking down the tent.

I'm pretty bummed, but i'd rather continue to grow mildew free in a few weeks after I clean, than continue growing and dealing with PM.

So I'll be back once i get everything cleaned but that could be in a week or two. I have clones coming on the 18th so I'll be back then if not sooner!! See ya later MP.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh that is such a drag Ozo. I am very sorry to hear that. It was a hard winter up there with lots of moisture. 

Good luck with finals.


----------



## RABBIT (Mar 6, 2011)

Ay...420, I know this is from a little bit back, but...:fly: , man that BHO had to have ya flying HIGH man! 

Dig the plants ya have going, for sure a kickazz group.





:holysheep: !


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Rosebud! Very nice looking colas you got there!! Finals are coming up in a week and I'm buggin out!! But I know i should be ok and pass. But once I get the room cleaned I have some killer strains I get to try.

Rabbit, Hello nice to meet ya!! I loved that batch of BHO, it was soo good and tasty. IDK if you saw the story behind it but I almost died!!!! All the plants I got are in the trash now!! Time to clean.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 6, 2011)

Sup neighbor. Been awhile. Thought I would say hi. PM huh? Be very careful as you procede foward. If you need help, let me know. Bringin in clones is a dangerous game and you need to be pro-active. GL


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 6, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Sup neighbor. Been awhile. Thought I would say hi. PM huh? Be very careful as you procede foward. If you need help, let me know. Bringin in clones is a dangerous game and you need to be pro-active. GL



Hey friend!! I have taken action and am tearing down the room. I want to keep all plants PM free so I'm gonna go headfirst into this and bleach the room. 

Nice to see ya around.

I'll have Sensi Star, Lemon Skunk, and Trainwreck for my next grow...once I get everything clean.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 6, 2011)

I want sensi star.....
Be careful with the bleach, it doesn't take much and you shouldn't be breathing that. What caused the PM? the humidity or a clone coming with it? I have never had it,,,,,yet   except on roses, now i grow roses that aren't susceptible. Also, on roses you can, and i know this sounds weird, spray water on them daily and rinse the mildew off. Need great circulation of course. 
Is there pot plants that are not susceptible to PM?

Hang in and GL with the finals. I know you will do fine.

your mom.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 6, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I want sensi star.....
> Be careful with the bleach, it doesn't take much and you shouldn't be breathing that. What caused the PM? the humidity or a clone coming with it? I have never had it,,,,,yet   except on roses, now i grow roses that aren't susceptible. Also, on roses you can, and i know this sounds weird, spray water on them daily and rinse the mildew off. Need great circulation of course.
> Is there pot plants that are not susceptible to PM?
> 
> ...



Hey mom, 
You ask and you shall receive!! As soon as I get some rooted clones of Sensi Star I can drive one your way. The pheno that I have access to is a short, squat, early flowering, indica heavy monster!

The PM came from a clone that I got a while back. I noticed it as soon as I got it...A friend brought it over and I took one clone off it and got rid of it after 3 weeks of vegging. I should have never even vegged it...

It spread to every other plant...funky mildew!!!!

I used about 3 caps full of bleach for a whole bottle....I got fans going and windows open  If I get everything clean I may have a seed starting by tomorrow or the next day....But who knows...I dont want to get ahead of myself yet...

I could wipe the PM off the leafs but if I sprayed them down I would raise the humidity to unacceptable levels...thanks for the advice tho Rose. I think all pot is susceptible...

:ciao:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 7, 2011)

You know we can't "hook up" on here ozo. ha.
I don't have room for one more plant. I have 8 clones now..where are they going? All over the house, that is where.
I really do want to grow Sensi Star though.
I even bought seeds yesterday. woo hoo, this hobby is outta hand!.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok the room is just about clean...Gonna give the tent one last scrub and then we're good to go!!

I started germinating a SCH (Strawberry Cough x Hashplant) bagseed tonight so it should be in soil by the end of the weekend!!! I cant wait for sunday night!!!

Now I know I was never really good at updating, so I cant promise that I'll update even once a week, but I can promise that I will share as much as I can remember to on SOME sort of regular basis...

Thanks for stickin around folks!!


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok So I'm back on the horse...Probably gonna update once a week or so...

*Strawberry Cough x Hashplant* (1) - The seed never made it out of the soil on this one. I saw it right at the top trying to come out, but it never made it...And it ripped the first miniature leaf set off. I have no doubts this plant will be just fine. You can kinda see the leaf on the ground.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2011)

ahhhh  a new baby is born. congrats.
How were the finals?


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 17, 2011)

AHH!! I got a 67% on my english final!!! No good!!

But I passed the class with a solid C so thats good enough!!

I have one today and one tomorrow!!


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 17, 2011)

PM can be a bugger, i would seriously consider getting a sulphur burner, i had a bad case of PM, i cleaned everything very well, started a new crop and BOOM PM came back, i got a sulphur burner and never saw PM again.

Everyone should be aware PM can also thrive in extremly low humidity ie below 25%


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 17, 2011)

Rose, I freakin missed my math final this morning....I was told ( By the Professor!!!! ) that the final was at noon. I showed up 30 mins early and went to talk to the prof because ppl that I've never seen were coming into the class.

The Prof said "Oh well did you check your student account?" 

Me - "Hell NO!!! You told me it was at noon!!"

Prof - "Come take it at 2, we can talk to see if you get full credit."

I am soo freakin heated right now I can barely see straight...I need to calm down for this test in a few hours but I feel like that'll only happen with a toke. Which could be bad because I NEED to pass this test


:hairpull: :hairpull: :hairpull: :hairpull: :bolt:


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 17, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> PM can be a bugger, i would seriously consider getting a sulphur burner, i had a bad case of PM, i cleaned everything very well, started a new crop and BOOM PM came back, i got a sulphur burner and never saw PM again.
> 
> Everyone should be aware PM can also thrive in extremly low humidity ie below 25%



I'm in an apartment. A sulpher burner is not an option....right? I cant have that nasty smell permeating the other tenants' doors.

And My PM was thriving (let me restate....THRIVE-ING!!!!!!!!!) in about 20% humidity...I just hope it doesnt come back...

It was brought on by a gifted clone so hopefully I got it handled...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2011)

What the heck happened. He messed up. He will have to give you full credit.  It is over by now I bet. Oh ozo, i hope it went ok.






			
				420_Osborn said:
			
		

> Rose, I freakin missed my math final this morning....I was told ( By the Professor!!!! ) that the final was at noon. I showed up 30 mins early and went to talk to the prof because ppl that I've never seen were coming into the class.
> 
> The Prof said "Oh well did you check your student account?"
> 
> ...


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 17, 2011)

yeah its over....

He gave me 50% credit...so even if I got 100% i'd still get a lower grade than par. I probably got around 85% or with his cut around 42% 

Oh well, at least I have plants to take care of..., and the girl...



			
				420_Osborn said:
			
		

> Ok So I'm back on the horse...Probably gonna update once a week or so...
> 
> *Strawberry Cough x Hashplant* (1) - The seed never made it out of the soil on this one. I saw it right at the top trying to come out, but it never made it...And it ripped the first miniature leaf set off. I have no doubts this plant will be just fine. You can kinda see the leaf on the ground.
> 
> ...


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 17, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I want sensi star......


 
Rosebud you could have just come to me and told me your secret desires instead of telling everyone on the forum  

Good luck with the Sensi Star 420 Osborn, did you get the clones yet?


-SSF-


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2011)

Sensi, you found out, good.:hubba: 


Crap Ozo, will you pass the class? :doh:


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 17, 2011)

:rofl: I should re-name the thread the love shack!! 

Sensi, I get the clones tomorrow!! Friday!!!

Rose, I hope so. I had an 89% before the final...should still have a C i hope.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 17, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Sensi, you found out, good.:hubba:
> 
> 
> Crap Ozo, will you pass the class? :doh:


 
I'm not surprised, it's the mustache, it has this crazy effect on women...:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Sorry for hijacking your thread Osborn! 

-SSF-


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 18, 2011)

I dont mind at all SSF!!!

I dont have much going on and I get laughs everytime I see the chatter!!


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 18, 2011)

I just got my clones...and ate a massive steak lunch with my very good friend who gifted them to me...

I'll post some pics later on and get this ball rolling again!!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 18, 2011)

I wanna see. Steak sounds good. How do they look?


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 18, 2011)

I plan on doing a sort of experiment to compare the Smart Pots to Regular pots, I believe its just like Hamster's comparison. I was gifted the SP's along with the clones. I plan on syncing the two Sensi Stars and transplanting at the same time as well as flowering at the same time. I will probably end up harvesting on the same date as well...Looking forward to confirming the results that I've seen...Smart Pots rock!!

*Strawberry Cough x Hashplant* (3) Got a small watering of Fox Farms Big Bloom with Superthrive. Just enough to wet the soil down throughout but not enough to create runoff. She is still tiny. I'm gonna veg this one out to 15 inches and flower for around 70 days. It will go into a 3 gallon pot at around 12 inches....




*Lemon Skunk* (1) day one by my count...I just got 'em today. I've been told that this plant like to stretch a lot in flower so I'm only vegging to 13 inches. Gonna transplant with any noticeable new growth directly into a 3 gallon and flower for 8 weeks....




*Trainwreck* (1) Gonna go with a more standard approach on this one. Veg for 30 daze and flower for around 60 daze. I plan on transplanting out of the party cup and into a 1 gallon on day 10 and then into a 3 gallon on day 25...




*Sensi Star #1* (1) This SS and the other are going to be synced up so I transplant and flip on the same day. Transplant into 1 gallon SP with new growth and into 3 gallon SP @ 12 inches. Gonna flower @ 20 inches for around 70 days....




*Sensi Star #2* (1) Same time line as SS#1...




All Veggers...




Smart Pots...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 18, 2011)

Those clones look nice. Sounds like a plan. Your having fun now... That sensi looks great.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh yeah...the quarters over. I get to tend to baby plants for a whole week undetered. I'm as happy as a (I cant think of anything :rofl: )


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 19, 2011)

Looking good 420... Those clones seem like they aren't very stressed... Rooted yet? How long from cut? Either way, keep it up!


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 19, 2011)

The clones were gifted to me so I dont know how long from cut, but they are all rooted and ready to rock!!

The friend who gave 'em to me is such a nice guy, he gave me some smart pots too!!!


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 19, 2011)

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> *Sensi Star #1* (1) This SS and the other are going to be synced up so I transplant and flip on the same day. Transplant into 1 gallon SP with new growth and into 3 gallon SP @ 12 inches. Gonna flower @ 20 inches for around 70 days....


 
Just a heads up, Sensi Star is an 8 week strain.  The one I submitted for BPOTM was done after 58 days.  You are going to love them  
I LOVE giving people good news, like telling them their new plants are going to flower 10-14 days faster than they think 

-SSF-


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 19, 2011)

I still want sensi star!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 19, 2011)

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> The clones were gifted to me so I dont know how long from cut, but they are all rooted and ready to rock!!
> 
> The friend who gave 'em to me is such a nice guy, he gave me some smart pots too!!!


Yeah, I'd say you got a friend in that guy! Give me some smart pots too dude!:rofl: I just bought 10-5 gal. Myself... They're cheaper than regular pots: crazy! First time in a long time isaw something work better than conventional methods and be cheaper too!? No ne mention it to the manufacturers, they'll be $30 a piece this time next week! :rofl:


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 19, 2011)

SSF --- The guy who gave 'em to me is harvesting around 58 days as well so thats good to hear...I plan on having this be the "heavy medication" so I may let it go a week longer than expected...

Rose --- you got about a month and then you should be getting an email....

Gixx --- I am very happy to know my friend...He just started helping me with my first grow back in september on another forum and turned out he lived pretty close..


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 19, 2011)

I hope you don't mind me dropping pics in your journal    I just wanted to share my young Sensi Stars with ya.  This Sensi Star has been vegging under CFL's for almost 4 weeks since it showed roots and was pulled from the clone box.  There are 11 young plants this size in my veg area under CFL's and this one is from the corner (I should rotate them more) which is why the growth is all on one side.  These are actually being repotted into one gallon pots tomorrow.  Since being pulled from the clone box and put in soil they have been getting fed very light nutes, 1-1-1 ml per gallon of GH 3 part.  This plant was topped yesterday so I am sure the shoots are going to start taking off this week. Once I repot this plant tomorrow I will tie the top over the get the other shoots bigger and equal in height with the top.






-SSF-


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 20, 2011)

Lookin good!!

I will update on monday after I repot every thing...very busy next few days...

Rose. after the ordeal with my math class I got a C in the class...I'm upset but at least I passed!!!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 20, 2011)

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> Lookin good!!
> 
> I will update on monday after I repot every thing...very busy next few days...
> 
> Rose. after the ordeal with my math class I got a C in the class...I'm upset but at least I passed!!!


What you taking? I'm currently working on my associates in business admin w/ concentration in criminal justice... Working towards a bachelors in forensics!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2011)

Well I am glad you got a C, but sounds like you could have had an A if that didn't happen. Who cares, right? It is over and you passed and you never have to take from him/her again. Congrats. How may credits did you take and what are you taking Spring? Your mom needs to know these things.
 Great clones. 
I got my seeds yesterday. Don't know what to do with them, need to figure out a time line so I have room to flower everything. that is important..to flower. ha.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 20, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> What you taking? I'm currently working on my associates in business admin w/ concentration in criminal justice... Working towards a bachelors in forensics!



Hey Gixxer...I'm studying Safety and Health Management. But this quarter was one of the last of the General Ed requirements...stupid 4 year school lol... and I'm starting the "real deal" classes in the Fall. I was thinking Business for a minor but I want to eventually have a completely GREEN grow room running solar panels, SO I'm looking into Environmental Studies and Energy Conservation.




			
				Rosebud said:
			
		

> Well I am glad you got a C, but sounds like you could have had an A if  that didn't happen. Who cares, right? It is over and you passed and you  never have to take from him/her again. Congrats. How may credits did you  take and what are you taking Spring? Your mom needs to know these  things.
> Great clones.
> I got my seeds yesterday. Don't know what to do with them, need to  figure out a time line so I have room to flower everything. that is  important..to flower. ha.



Hey Mom...Yeah Nobody looks at GPA for the non Major classes...Especially since its freakin Math 102...Shouldnt have waited so long to take it :rofl:
I took 14 credits and work 17 hours a week, so busy enough for me...for now.
For spring I'm taking Chemistry, Manufacturing Safety, and Administrative Management. 

You dont know where to store your seeds? Or you just wanna plant 'em all?? I put mine in a tin and then into a cabinet thats always around 65* But I always want to pop new ones but its best to wait until your set up is ready. ya know..its all about timing.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok well I transplanted the 2 Sensi Stars into 1 gallons and the Lemon Skunk into a 3 gallon. I left the Trainwreck alone for the time being...cuz she's getting crispy leafs.




Update: 3/21/2011

*Strawberry Cough x Hashplant* (7) Bagseed with stunted growth...oh well




*Lemon Skunk* (4) Droopy leafs...Just got the transplant today, so she should perk up.


 ... 


*Trainwreck* (4) Droopy leafs that are staring to crisp...Should I start misting her a little? Could she be shocked from going from 18/6 to 24/0 lighting?




*Sensi Star #1* (4) Transplanted into 1 gallon Smart Pot...those damn things are sweet. I fit so much soil in there I couldn't believe it. Before I filled it I didnt think it would be so full. I was also told that if you raise the SP a little bit it helps the roots so I did. I used 3 jarring rims without the center lids.


 ... 


*Sensi Star #2 *(4) Transplanted into regular 1 gallon pot.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 24, 2011)

*SCROG update....*


 ... 
 .... 
 ... 
 ... 


*Veg Update...*...The Lemon Skunk is going to be transplanted into a 5 gallon pot and thrown into the scrog at around 13 inches. I'll switch to 12/12 then too.


----------



## blackwind (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm liking that scrog setup, it'll be interesting to see that go. I like the 3" mesh. You might want to weight down or attach the screen  under the bucket that girl will lift that thing right up.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 24, 2011)

I was thinking that...I'm going to zip-tie the bottom to the tent on both sides...Should have it secure then...

I plan on putting the 600w over the screen but that means switching the bulbs in the hoods and swapping ballasts...good thing I'm not in flower yet


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 30, 2011)

Update coming later tonight...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi ozo, 
Windy up there?
Looking forward to the update.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 30, 2011)

:woohoo: ....update.......:woohoo:....... update must be coming soon...........slow stoner...... ....why no update yet, been 6 days..... .......me want update..........:hitchair: ......Osborn, where is the update?!  :angrywife: 

:rofl: 
-SSF-


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2011)

:giggle: :goodposting: :yeahthat:


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh boy! I fell asleep last night!

I'll get right on it! :rofl:


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 31, 2011)

Update: 3/31/2011





*Strawberry Cough x Hashplant* (17) Stunted as hell...The seed ripped the two first leaf sets off when it sprouted so I can imagine some very slow growth out of this one...Its a bag seed...so I could even end up with a male. If its a she I'll be smoking the tops and making hash out of the rest.


 ... 


*Lemon Skunk* (14) Gonna top this one once I water her again. Breeder/Friend says she stretches about 5x @ flip so she's going in at 12 inches.


 ... 


*Trainwreck* (14) Beast, easily the fastest growing plant of the bunch. 



 ... 


*Sensi Star #1* (14) & *Sensi Star #2* (14) #2 is in the regular pot and so far, is growing faster. But I have faith in my smart pots!


#1 
 ... 
 ... #2 
 ... 


This is what I use to ward off the insects!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2011)

WOW, looks like you got it going on. How many plants have you?


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 31, 2011)

Your Sensi Stars are staying short and dense, looking good mate   Do you plan on topping them?

-SSF-


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 31, 2011)

Rose, I'm worried that the powdery mildew will come back but I gotta put those thoughts out of my head...I'll probably end up cleaning the room about 2 a month tho, with a solution of 99% iso and water. I also have 5 plants going, you may count 6 in the first pic but as soon as my buddy chops his flowering girls, he'll get his plant back.

SSF, I'm already digging the Sensi Stars! They show me exactly what they need, I am going to slowly up the Nitrogen until I get it to where I want it...I like to torture my girls!!! :rofl: And I will be topping them at around 12 inches...I dont have a clue how many nodes that'll be but I'm gonna veg these squat girls until they hit about 2ft.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 31, 2011)

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> Rose, I'm worried that the powdery mildew will come back but I gotta put those thoughts out of my head...I'll probably end up cleaning the room about 2 a month tho, with a solution of 99% iso and water. I also have 5 plants going, you may count 6 in the first pic but as soon as my buddy chops his flowering girls, he'll get his plant back.
> 
> SSF, I'm already digging the Sensi Stars! They show me exactly what they need, I am going to slowly up the Nitrogen until I get it to where I want it...I like to torture my girls!!! :rofl: And I will be topping them at around 12 inches...I dont have a clue how many nodes that'll be but I'm gonna veg these squat girls until they hit about 2ft.


 
2 feet will be nice and big and bushy.  The cool thing is the lack of a lot of bloom stretch at the onset of flower with this strain.  So if you top them and flower them at 2 feet they will finish at about 2 and 1/2 feet tall.  Like 6-10 inches max for flower stretch.

-SSF-


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 31, 2011)

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> Rose, I'm worried that the powdery mildew will come back but I gotta put those thoughts out of my head...I'll probably end up cleaning the room about 2 a month tho, with a solution of 99% iso and water. I also have 5 plants going, you may count 6 in the first pic but as soon as my buddy chops his flowering girls, he'll get his plant back.
> 
> SSF, I'm already digging the Sensi Stars! They show me exactly what they need, I am going to slowly up the Nitrogen until I get it to where I want it...I like to torture my girls!!! :rofl: And I will be topping them at around 12 inches...I dont have a clue how many nodes that'll be but I'm gonna veg these squat girls until they hit about 2ft.


 
Get a sulphur burner, the best thing i ever bought, i do one burn per grow and never see a sign of PM, before this PM was a HUGE issue for me.

its the new borg, once its in your room, its very difficult to get rid of.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 31, 2011)

Doesn't it smell horrible tho!?

Please give me all the info ya got dman!! I


----------



## 420_Osborn (Apr 6, 2011)

So I really only have time to take overall shots...School is driving me crazy :hairpull: , Cant I graduate already....Pretty Please!!!???

Its about to be clone time over here  I am leaning towards rebuilding the bubble cloner. I may try to root with plugs this first time around...again, but we'll see I'm unsure at this point... I will be taking 2 clones from the TW, and 2 from each Sensi Star.

*Strawberry Cough x Hashplant* (23) I topped it last night. I hoping for 4 main colas...Two for smoking and two for hash...She's getting thrown into the flower room real small. As soon as the first plant goes in, this one will accompany it. I gave this one its first shot of grow nutes today.

*Lemon Skunk* (20) Topped 4 daze ago. Showing good growth since then. Going to flip this one at 12 inches...Right now she's at 9.5 in. This plant is also showing me the signs of hunger. So I have been feeding with every watering. I am going to feed this plant "gro" nutes into about 3 weeks of flower

*Trainwreck* (20) Still untopped. Once I lolly-pop this one I am going to top it above the 4th or 5th node. I plan on using the bottom cuttings for clones. She has 10 daze until the flip so I'll be hacking her up tomorrow and replanting in 5 daze.

*Sensi Star #1* (20) This one is going to get lolly-popped as well. I have high hopes for this strain. I'm going to top it once it gets to 1 ft and then flower it once it gets to 2 ft. The bottom nodes will be used for clones. I watered her today with 6.5 pH superthrive and bioweed.

*Sensi Star #2* (20) Also going to get lolly-popped tomorrow and the cuts will be thrown in the decided cloning option. I'm topping this @ 12 in and flowering her @ 24, same as SS #1. I fed her yesterday with FF nutes. and ST and Cal-Mag+

Heres the closet...still nothing in the flower tent.




Back row (L-R): Buddy's Bagseed, Sensi Star #1, Lemon Skunk
Front row (L-R): Sensi Star #2, Strawberry Cough x Hashplant, Trainwreck

I hope the once a week update works for you guys!!


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow that is a lot of stretch for the Sensi Stars and it surprises me.  I hope you have the same pheno as I have, you will love it.  Plants look great by the way 

-SSF-


----------



## 420_Osborn (Apr 6, 2011)

So far the Sensi Stars have stretched the least. That Lemon Skunk is stretchy as a bean stalk and the Trainwreck is chugging along.

The leafs on the SS are actual "Solar Panels" they are the biggest of the bunch right now!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2011)

They look great Oso, and happy.
 Sounds like you got a plan to keep them that way.    

 Hang in with school. Really. You can do it.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello faithful MP'ers who come into my journal on the weekly basis! :ciao:

I have a picture update coming today, Dont know what time, but as soon as I get some free time I'll post them up here...


----------



## 420_Osborn (Apr 14, 2011)

*Update*: 4/13/2011  You might see that I lose a day on the filp...thats just because I flower at night and I dont count day one until the morning after the first night.

*Strawberry Cough x Hashplant* (26/3) Got a full on feeding yesterday. I thought I saw a pistol tonight but still no sex. I took the bottom two leafs off because they were crunchy and werent getting light anymore.

*Lemon Skunk* (23/3) Getting its stretch on...big time....I bent the top branch over 90* to let the other tops grow up...Its eating the N faster than any other plant I've seen. I gave it some yesterday so maybe it'll stay green.

*Trainwreck* (27) This plant is going into flower on saturday @ 30 daze. I cant wait... Next watering will be a transitional...

*Sensi Star #1* (27) Topped and x-planted this one into a #3 Smart Pot. I topped above the fifth node. After looking deeper at the 2 SS's, they have the same amount of nodes, ones just taller. I'm ok with that!!

*Sensi Star #2* (27) Topped and x-planted as well...She had circling roots and wanted that 3 gallon! I'm vegging these two plants until one of 'em hits 2 ft.

The clones are kicking...still no roots. I have faith tho. They are very green and are not wilting.


----------



## puasurfs (May 8, 2011)

Aloha 420 O~

Just catching back up as I have been away with my GR construction needs and I gotta say ur babies ALL look great. Interesting to have so many different strains and all at different stages of dev. I would think.

I'll be interested to see all the different varieties as they unfold. Much Female-Green-Mojo!


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 9, 2011)

*Update: 5/8 (veg/flower)*

1. Strawberry Cough x Hashplant (27/30) Bagseed
2. Lemon Skunk (24/30) DNA Genetics
3. Trainwreck (30/22) Arcata West Coast Cut
4. Sensi Star #1 (38/14) Paradise Seeds
5. Sensi Star #2 (37/15) Paradise Seeds
6. Sensi Star #3 (18) Paradise Seeds
7. Trainwreck #2 (18) Arcata West Coast Cut
8. LSD (8) Barney's Farm
9. GChem11 (8) Australian Breeder Friend
10. Sensi Star #4 (8) Paradise Seeds
11. Utopia Haze #1 (1) Barney's Farm
12. Utopia Haze #2 (1) Barney's Farm
13. Utopia Haze #3 (1) Barney's Farm

Sorry its been so long....I'm just damned busy...


----------



## Rosebud (May 9, 2011)

You have been missed, Oso!


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 9, 2011)

I'll take some pics this epic weekend....renewing my medi card, seeing my 2nd favorite band of all time, and the fiance is buying her wedding dress.


----------



## dman1234 (May 9, 2011)

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> I'll take some pics this epic weekend....renewing my medi card, seeing my 2nd favorite band of all time, and the fiance is buying her wedding dress.


 
okay i will bite, who is your second fav band of all time????

whose your first????


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 9, 2011)

System of a Down is the second 

Led Zep is the first...


----------



## dman1234 (May 9, 2011)

Nice on both.

Big music fan here, I had too ask.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 9, 2011)

System is great sound ... Prison Song ... Nice taste


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 9, 2011)

I'm seeing Gogol Bordello as well...They are opening for System.

So no mold anymore for those that remember....

I have become friends with a great breeder in Australia and he has plans on sending me seeds every season. He loves that once his season is over he can watch me grow the next crop before he does!! I look forward to dealing with him for many years to come.


----------



## Rosebud (May 9, 2011)

That sounds awesome Oso.
How is the sensi star doing?


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 9, 2011)

I got four of 'em and I'm not losing this strain for a while!

2 flowering 2 veging

I'm a fan!


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 11, 2011)

Water Notes

Strawberry Cough Hashplant
Contents: 3tsp Big Bloom, 1tsp Grow Big, 2tsp Tiger Bloom
pH: 6.5 ... PPM: 1650

Lemon Skunk
Contents: 3tsp Big Bloom, 2tsp Tiger Bloom, 1tsp Kool Bloom
pH: 6.4 ... PPM: 1070

Trainwreck
Contents: 1.5tsp Bio Weed, 1tsp Cal-Mag+, free pour Molasses
pH: 6.4 ... PPM: 1035

Sensi Star #1
Contents: 3tsp Big Bloom, 1tsp Grow Big, 2tsp Tiger Bloom, 1tsp Grow Big
pH: 6.6 ... PPM: 1225

Sensi Star #2
Contents: 1.5tsp Bio-Weed, 1tsp Cal-Mag+, free pour Molasses
pH: 6.5 ... PPM: 470


----------



## rotten_socks420 (May 11, 2011)

Tech N9ne!


----------



## puasurfs (May 11, 2011)

Oh have mercy 420~

Seriously, on the water/nute thang? I have a lot more studying to do before I'm even close to ur level... js!  LOL

But... ur GJ is helping me big time, so thank you for that too!


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 11, 2011)

Hey Rottensocks! Hey Puasurfs!

I am not a fan of Tech N9ne....He "raps" to fast for me....I like me some old school rap like Gang Starr tho

Pua, I just got into the swing of checkin PPM...veggers like it low, no higher than 500 in my grow. On transition I bump it to around 1000 and during flower they get around 1500.

Of course I water with plain 70 PPM no nutes about 3 times per feeding.


----------



## Rosebud (May 11, 2011)

See, your needed Oso!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (May 11, 2011)

Thats actually why I really enjoy him because hes very quick & has dark lyrics and lots of bass lol I got two 12" JBL Audio Competitions so i love bass!! I actually went and got the Gorillaz The Fall  CD today and its pretty groovy


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 11, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> See, your needed Oso!




If you wanna hear some bass check out some dubstep....may I suggest..... Datsik


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 12, 2011)

*Water Notes*

*Sensi Star #3*
Contents: 1/4tsp Super Thrive
pH - 6.6 ppm - 116

*Trainwreck #2*
Contents: 1/4tsp Super Thrive
pH - 6.6 ppm - 116

*Sensi Star #4*
Contents: 1/4tsp Super Thrive
pH - 6.6 ppm - 116

I'm gonna have to take some pics for you this weekend. 

TW #2 is going into a 3 gallon and Utopia Haze #3 is going into a 1 gallon.


----------



## puasurfs (May 14, 2011)

Aloha 420~

it's the weekend so... *waiting*  :rofl:

That last water schedule, is that what you use in between ur regular nutes? Bc it just says super thrive and the only thing I know about super thrive is that it's full of vitamins, excellent for transplant-shock and it's expensive. I have been looking into getting some myself.


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 14, 2011)

Yeah it's the "plain" water part of the schedule. 

I'll get some pics tonight...lights come on when the sun goes down...West coast time


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 15, 2011)

*Update: 5/14 (veg/flower)*

1. Strawberry Cough x Hashplant (27/36)
2. Lemon Skunk (24/36)
3. Trainwreck (30/28)
4. Sensi Star #1 (38/20)
5. Sensi Star #2 (37/21)
6. Sensi Star #3 (24)
7. Trainwreck #2 (24)
8. LSD (14)
9. GChem11 (14)
10. Sensi Star #4 (14)
11. Utopia Haze #1 (7)
12. Utopia Haze #2 (7)
13. Utopia Haze #3 (7)


----------



## Rosebud (May 15, 2011)

They look very happy. Good job!


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 15, 2011)

the nug shots and flowering room pics were too big. I'll try to  get some more tonight.


----------



## Rosebud (May 15, 2011)

Did you guys have an amazing storm last night? We did. Huge rain and thunder and lightning.


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 15, 2011)

We had the storm on Friday night...

HUGE lightning bolts that stretched miles across the sky. I was driving home at 1am and a big bolt struck, I closed my eyes and the image was still burned in my eyelids  LOL

Here's the flower pics


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 16, 2011)

*Water Notes*

*Strawberry Cough x Hashplant*
-Contents: 1tsp Cal-Mag+ , 1/4tsp Monster Bloom
-pH: 6.4 ppm: 440

*Lemon Skunk*
-Contents: 1tsp Cal-Mag+ , 1/4tsp Monster Bloom
-pH: 6.4 ppm: 440

*Trainwreck*
-Contents: 1tsp Cal-Mag+ , 1/4tsp Monster Bloom
-pH: 6.5 ppm: 430

*Sensi Star #1*
-Contents: old tap water
-pH: 6.6 ppm: 75

*Sensi Star #3*
-Contents: 3tsp Big Bloom , 2tsp Grow Big , 1/4tsp Superthrive
-pH: 6.6 ppm: 1100
*
Sensi Star #4* - Transplanted into 5 gallon pot
-Contents: 3tsp Big Bloom
-pH: 6.6 ppm: 205
*
Utopia Haze* - Transplanted into 1 gallon pot
-Contents: 3tsp Big Bloom
-pH: 6.7 ppm: 205


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2011)

Those look really really good Oso. You will have a great harvest this time.


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 17, 2011)

I hope so!

Only about 21-30 daze before I start cutting them down!!!


----------



## bho_expertz (May 17, 2011)

Very nice plants you got there. Looking good.


----------



## puasurfs (May 21, 2011)

Oh Yeah!~

NICE!!! Can't wait to see what those babies look like @ harvest. Excited for you!


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 22, 2011)

Well Thanks peeps!!

I got some bad news...

My prized Trainwreck hermied on me...Its a clone-only Arcata cut and the guy I got it from has been growing the same strain for 4 years...Its gotta be my set-up or the transport way back in the day..

Oh well I only had 14-21daze left for her anyways...I'll take some pics of the harvested girl once I do take her down tho!!


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 26, 2011)

Trainwreck didnt throw anymore nanners on me 

I'm taking her down this weekend...I'll post some pre/post harvest pics.


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2011)

Please do.


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 29, 2011)

*Update: 5/28 (veg/flower)*

1. Strawberry Cough x Hashplant (27/50)
2. Lemon Skunk (24/50)
3. Sensi Star #1 (38/34)
4. Sensi Star #2 (37/35)
5. Utopia Haze #2 (20/1)
6. Sensi Star #3 (38)
7. Trainwreck #2 (38)
8. LSD (28)
9. GChem11 (28)
10. Sensi Star #4 (28)
11. Utopia Haze #1 (21)
12. Utopia Haze #3 (21)

*Trainwreck (30/42)* Harvested...Looks like it will be a respectable 1.5 ounces at least

Here's a few pics:


 ... 
 ... 
 ... 
 ... 
 ... 
 ...


----------



## Rosebud (May 29, 2011)

WOOHOO. They look pretty dense for TW which can be airy if not enough light etc. 
Very sincere congrats Oso. Nice colas. Waiting to hear about the smoke report.


----------



## jbyrd (May 29, 2011)

Dood! Looks tastey bro! You heading down south any time soon?!? LOL


----------



## puasurfs (May 29, 2011)

Forget about if you're coming down south... I can drive, juss sayin'! LOL 420 those pics are beautiful! I'mma lil jealous, but I am super happy for you!


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 29, 2011)

Hiya Rose!!

These buds are the frostiest I've had...Even better than the Vortex I was repping oh soo long ago. The buds smell of Lemon with a hint of wet paint...

J

Whats up doood!!! :rofl: Ducks swimming in the street huh? Sounds like a crazy spring! How far South are we talking? I'll be in northern Oregon in a month, but thats as far south as I ever get...

Surfs

Goodaye!! I'm feeling a little Aussie can ya tell  Dont be jealous...just smoke one down for me K!?


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 30, 2011)

Looks like this weekend will see the Lemon Skunk come down...Maybe I'll wait a little longer but my notes say around 56 daze.

Also I put most my veggers in the flower tent. I'll try to get some picks up tonight. Its cloning day in the Land of Oz


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jun 6, 2011)

I took down the Lemon Skunk....2.3 oz

I'm starting a little breeding project and then shutting down the grow...I need to move.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2011)

what do you mean you need to move? To another apartment? Talk to your mother.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jun 6, 2011)

Haha. No, my fiance wants to move into a house. And there is no way I'm moving when I have huge plants. So I'm growing what I got now and then getting ready to move.

If I end up running out of plants and we still haven't moved, I will set up the scrog under the 600w and just run one plant at a time.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, will you have a grow room in your house?
Do you go to summer school?
I am nosey today. Feel free to not tell me anything I just asked.    must be the gold.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jun 6, 2011)

I am hoping to have a spot to grow in the house. We are looking for a two bedroom so I can grow. If it comes down to it I may buy a small tent and just do Scrog runs under a 400w...


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 6, 2011)

Excellent job:aok:  I'd set on the tracks and let that train hit me :headbang2:


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jun 13, 2011)

I took down Sensi Star #1 and #2. The total weight came out to 4.6 oz. That should keep me happy till the end of July when I harvest again!


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jul 16, 2011)

Harvest is coming up again. Another Sensi Star. Should be a little less than an ounce but the trichs are very amber, i'd say 50-50. Should be some good couchlock. Just what I need for the cluster migraines I've been having.

I also took down two Utopia Haze plants for hash production. I'm making bubble hash with fresh, frozen nugs, in my new boldt bags! I have about 17 oz of nugs from the 2 hazes! Thats a wet weight but since I'm freezing it all I should loose much I wouldnt think!>??


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 16, 2011)

Congrats. I am sorry you are having cluster migraine. Glad you have found something that helps. I should hope 4 and a half ounces keep you for two weeks ozo. Good harvest. What is your favorite smoke?


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jul 16, 2011)

As of right now its the Sensi Star. 

Luckily for me I have a 3ft bush in a 10 gallon pot...Probably should hit 4 oz of Sensi Star, And I think that estimate is humble!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 16, 2011)

Awesome, it is so fun when you see your yield increase each grow.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jul 21, 2011)

*Update: 7/21 (veg/flower)*

1. Utopia Haze (20/55)
2. LSD (37/44)
3. Trainwreck #1 (53/39)
4. Sensi Star #2 (87/6)
5. Plushberry (48)
6. Trainwreck #2 (38)
7. Crenshaw Girl (32)
8. Super Silver Haze (30)
9. Pineapple Express Auto (7)

I'm not too much into upping pics on this site...just too time consuming. Everything is growing great. I just started using some LST to control height issues.

Once this list is empty I'll be shutting down and handing my caretaker papers to a good buddy who will be growing his 15 and my 15 under 3k and some T-5's in veg. I think he's doing 3 perpetual runs of 10 plants!! should be good for the both of us!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow, your hanging up your dirt? I will miss your grow.
I like how you put the days in veg and flower. Did Sensi really veg for 87 days? 

Hang in Oso. I hope you health improves.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah I'll up some pics!

EDIT: It was topped about 6 or 8 times!


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jul 22, 2011)

Here's the Sensi 

Pics taken tonight!


----------



## 420_Osborn (Aug 22, 2011)

It's been a while...

Well I've found a caretaker and he will be growing my meds for me. I ran into some problems at the apartment and lost 9 out of 11 plants in the move. My Sensi Star should still produce around 4-6 oz of usable meds so thats a positive note. 

I still have:
Strain (veg/bloom)
Sensi Star (84/~50)
Crenshaw Girl (30/~30)


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 22, 2011)

looking good I wanna see what ur lemon skunks ends up like I wanna grow some of thtzt


----------



## 420_Osborn (Aug 24, 2011)

Dude read the journal.....:facepalm:

The Lemon Skunk has been down for like 4 months now....

I'm outta here, I'll still be around MP but not growing...


----------

